# Good for first layout?



## nbretz (Dec 14, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/Y3eXK

Really enjoying this layout. Is this good for a first layout? Any tips or improvements on the track?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

It looks like that layout is N scale, but your profile says you’re modeling HO. Which scale are you really going to model? If you're going to build this plan as HO scale, then the dimensions you see that are 2' and 8' become twice as large at 4' and 16'. This plan works better for N scale because most people can reach across the 2' depth so you can build this against 2 walls in your room. Unless you're an NBA Center, you probably can't reach across 4'. That means you'll need either an aisle on the back side of this layout or you'll have to build in access openings or hatches in various places.

I would not call this plan a beginner plan for few reasons. First it’s fairly large and thus will take more effort, materials, and money to build than a simpler beginner layout. Second, it has 2 reverse loops in it that will require special electrical handling. You’ll need insulated rail joiners at the ends of the reverse loops. If you go with DCC control, you’ll need auto reversers for those reverse loops. If you go with analog DC control, you’ll need toggle switches to control rail polarity. This is all a bit more complicated than some first time Model Railroaders want to take on.

I don’t want to discourage you from building it if that’s what you truly want to do, but I do want to warn you that you’re biting off a lot. If you feel up to that, go for it. We can help you with the electrical issues when you get to the track laying part of the build.

Mark


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I think an intelligent, determined, and patient person who does a lot of pre-learning, planning, and measuring could build this as a first kick at the cat. However, like the previous gentleman advises, it's ambitious, and almost certain to not be as good as your mind's eye promises it to be, either in operational capability, smooth running, or (especially) in appearance. There's a lot going on in this plan. It's more complicated, as Mark has warned, than at first meets the eye.

It has to be N scale...the curves otherwise mean you could only run a street trolley in HO, or a dock-sider or smaller switching/industrial locomotive. You don't have to double everything to make this work in HO, not really, but you'll have to get closer to doubling than only adding another 0.5 to convert it all from N to HO and still hope to enjoy it all with a variety of rolling stock. My first glance, with some of those curves, and looking at the scale in feet, told me right away this is a plan, as depicted and scaled, for an N Scale layout.

I hope I haven't confused you; it can be done as a first layout, but not in a hurry, not hoping it will look idyllic when it's all done (unless you are not averse to re-doing a few things once you get further along and recognize your mistakes), and not expecting to be able to just wing it and rely on your innate intelligence and common sense. This will take some serious preparation, maybe some practicing of skills before you tackle the actual task (such as building credible scenery, trees, water courses, roads), and a critical self-analysis about how good your results really are when you look back at them a while later while you're beginning to work on another step.

One big tip: prove your trackwork before you commence your scenery. Once it is laid, even if temporarily nailed into place, wire it somehow for power and get your typical trains working on it. Test approaches to turnouts, test curves (locomotive trailing loads and shoving them, forward and reverse if it has a tender), test any grade changes, test clearances for any bridge trusses if the track curves near it, test tunnel portals for side clearance if on a curve, etc. Once you are positive your tracks are going to work, then you can have the pleasure of ballasting it (if that is in the offing) and building the scenery.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My only concern with that layout is the grades. With a 3% grade, you need 33" to achieve a bare minimum 3" clearance, and this layout barely has that. My advice would be to build the long side at height of, say 2", so that you can split the distance each track has to climb / descend to get good vertical separation for the crossover. This will let you use a gentler grade and some vertical easements, which will make things run better.

As the other guys have said, it's ambitious for a true beginner, but on the other hand, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Edit: just noticed that this in in N scale, so you have more room and need less vertical clearance, but the grade still may be an issue.


----------

